# Pharmacies in JLT



## salmamassoud (Apr 24, 2011)

Does anyone know of any pharmacies that opened in JLT?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m a bit confused, don`t you already live there? I`ve seen a couple of threads where you mentioned that there were all sors of great things happeneing over there. If you need a pharmacy there is one beside Al Maya supermarket over on the Marina side of SZR.


----------



## salmamassoud (Apr 24, 2011)

*i do!*

Not sure what is confusing you. Yes I do live there but I am not aware of every single little shop in the area. As far as I know, there r still no pharmacies in JLT but was checking to see if anyone knows otherwise. Just like today while driving I found the 3rd carrefour that will open in jlt. I bet many ppl don't know that. 
Anyways, am using the pharmacy in ibn battuta currently but they take a bit of a time (I think they wait to gather multiple orders) but they r nice and professional.


----------



## salmamassoud (Apr 24, 2011)

salmamassoud said:


> Does anyone know of any pharmacies that opened in JLT?


Just spotted a new pharmacy that is about to open in JLT. It is Super Care Pharmacy and it will open next to Park n Save in Cluster E Shera tower!


----------

